# Baker21 vs BMW F10 M5.....



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all and I hope that your keeping well.......:wave:

Been on the road recently and back to my home stomping ground to tie up with Andrew who has historically had me look after his Aston Martin DBS and BMW 330D:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=230079

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=238230

Andrew has since changed the BMW 330D for something else and also invested in something to get him backwards and forwards to work and this would be the reason for this detail.

The car in question is a very nicely presented BMW F10 M5........:argie:

Knowing Andrew and his passion for cars I had no doubts that it would be in great condition and I wasn't to be disappointed when I arrived early on Saturday morning to be greeted to the following:






















































































































As you can see the M5 is in delivery mileage condition and wanted for little but I had agreed with Andrew to spend a few hours on it laying down a good base layer of protection similar to that which I had completed on the previous 330D.......:thumb:

*The Detail Process:*

So as stated this would only be a 'Protection Detail' but as this is such a nice motor it would be a shame not to complete a write up for it so this one wil be short and sweet but hopefully demonstrate some clear results.

Starting off as normal for me I decided to remove the wheels and ensure they are cleaned, de-contaminated and sealed, so off with the first wheel and onto the RiMat:










The usual suspects were called into action as I used some Megs Wheel Brightener, Iron-X and AS Tardis:










The wheels were in great condition but some Iron-X was required on the fronts following some 'heavy' braking:










Looking good:










Then onto the front's:










Scrubbing up nicely:










Then following an application of some CG Jetseal 109 the wheel looked as follows:










With the wheel off the arch looked as follows:










After some time with some Megs APC and a Vikan Arch Brush I achieved the following:










The wheel was then re-fitted and torqued back up:



















This process was repeated on the remaining 3 wheels.......:thumb:

Next up I then began the wash process with a quick rinse:










I then went around the car with some Megs APC and a Detailer Brush attending to all the shuts and the engine bay:










This was then rinsed and I then foamed the car, this was followed by the 2BM using some Zaino Z7 and a dooka Woolie Wash Pad:










After another rinse I then decided to clay the car with some Elite Fine Yellow Poly Clay using Megs Last Touch as lube, as you can see little came off the paintwork:










While claying I decided to remove the number plate rear sticker residue with some AS Tardis - Before:










After:










I then rinsed the car and dried it with an Elite Uber Drying Towel..........:thumb:

Now normally you would just lay down a paint cleanser followed by a wax or sealant but I wanted to spend some time adding some gloss to the car so decided to quickly go over each panel with the Makita using a 3M Blue Finishing Pad and some Megs 205:










A few hours later and it was time to put some finishing touches to the detail, I paid some attention to the exhausts - Before:



















50/50:



















After:










I dressed the arches with some Megs Hyper Dressing:










This was followed by and application of AS Highstyle to the tyres.

After having cleaned the engine bay I dressed this with some 303 Aerospace Protectant:










I then applied the first of two coats of FK1000P which was followed by a Zaino Z8 wipedown:










I then turned my attention to the interior with George but it was in great condition, a quick hover and dust with some spot cleaning using some Megs APC and all looked well.

To finish I applied some CG Lemon and Lime interior spray into the carpets.

*The Results:*











































































































































































































































Need a little more practice with the camera but I hope you can see some clear results.........

As highlighted to Andrew the car could ideally do with some correction work but it certainly is well protected for the forthcoming months ahead..........:thumb:

A very nice motor to work on in a very nice environment and I would like to thank Andrew for letting me loose on this very special motor............:wave:

Comments welcome as always..........


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Its a monster mate and you do get suprised by how much effort goes into even a tiny enhancement.

Job well done


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning job Si and a good, solid winter protection added there! You must work veyr quickly with no breaks to get all that done in a day! 

Great effort mate!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Well, I know what you put into your details Mr.B, so as always, great job :thumb:..
I see the owner was pleased ..

You can come and do mine now ..


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Finish is amazing, car is a beast :thumb:.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

JBirchy said:


> Stunning job Si and a good, solid winter protection added there! You must work veyr quickly with no breaks to get all that done in a day!
> 
> Great effort mate!


Funny you mention that buddy, I was having a chat with Andrew at one point during the day and mentioned that I don't really like taking breaks as I feel it's not fair on the owner getting the most out of the detail, I just like to get my head down and just keep busy, best way and it means you get more done........:thumb:

I am sure Rob will be able to vouch for this attitude I have..........



dooka said:


> Well, I know what you put into your details Mr.B, so as always, great job :thumb:..
> I see the owner was pleased ..
> 
> You can come and do mine now ..


I will see if I can fit you in Rob.............:wave:

BTW, when are we going to see a dooka writeup in the Studio.......hint, hint.........:thumb:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

That's Nice :argie:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Very nice Simon :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Baker21 said:


> I will see if I can fit you in Rob.............:wave:
> 
> BTW, when are we going to see a dooka writeup in the Studio.......hint, hint.........:thumb:


Let me know ..
When I get a chance. I have a few of the pics sorted. Got too much going on at the mo ..

And as for your work ethic, can't fault it. Simon is like the bionic man, just add tea, biscuits and some good tunes, and he will go longer than the Duracell bunny ..


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Great finish Simon :thumb:


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

awesome results!!


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Great job on a very special car, first time I've seen the new M5 in detail.

Chris.


----------



## sparkey32 (Aug 11, 2012)

Not too keen on the new shape M5, but i have to admit that does look a stonker of a car, loving the interior tho. Top job that man.


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice work Simon :wave:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Good skills mate:thumb:

Big cars the new 5's eh!

Get rid of the chrome effect on the door handles and wing vents and it's be stonking

How are your Starbucks shares???


----------



## philmuskin (Oct 4, 2010)

Looks good Simon...........
I'll have to sort you some BMW jacking pads soon. Made some for mine and they work a treat.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

great job.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

dooka said:


> Let me know ..
> When I get a chance. I have a few of the pics sorted. Got too much going on at the mo ..
> 
> And as for your work ethic, can't fault it. Simon is like the bionic man, just add tea, biscuits and some good tunes, and he will go longer than the Duracell bunny ..


Yeah, yeah I have heard it all before..........

Thanks for the kind words buddy and I may have something on the cards for us shortly.........:wave:



Perfection Detailing said:


> Nice work Simon :wave:


Many thanks and I hope your keeping well.........:wave:



Chris_Z4 said:


> Good skills mate:thumb:
> 
> Big cars the new 5's eh!
> 
> ...


Nice to see you with a 'DW Supporter' tag under your name Chris, it's been a long time coming but all the best with it and I know that I have learnt loads from you over the years so I wish you all the success..........:detailer:

Starbucks shares are going up I hope or is that just my bank balance going down?



philmuskin said:


> Looks good Simon...........
> I'll have to sort you some BMW jacking pads soon. Made some for mine and they work a treat.


That sounds great, could really use them........


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Very nice finish mate!:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice finish:thumb:


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Lovely car. Great work.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job :thumb:


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

Fantastic work! Makes me wanna get stuck into mine! Maybe tomorrow


----------



## rdoyle21 (Jul 15, 2011)

What a German Beauty


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice Job! You always go the extra mile.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Great job dude, and an amazing car 

What's the Meg's dressing like for the arches? Can you notice them staying tidied for longer, and can you compare it to CG's Bare Bones?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

scratcher said:


> Great job dude, and an amazing car
> 
> What's the Meg's dressing like for the arches? Can you notice them staying tidied for longer, and can you compare it to CG's Bare Bones?


For me it's a great product, you can dillute it as required to get a more glossy or matt finish and I personally use it on my daily and it seems to last a fair old while.........:thumb:

I can't compare it to CG Bare Bones though as I have never used that product I am afraid.............


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Cool, cheers for that  
I'll try and find some when the Bare Bones runs out. I'd never get through 5 liters of it :lol:


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice work. Not sure if this is the first F10 youve done or if youll be seeing it again. 

Wheels are a nightmare to maintain. Ive got the one I look after protected with C5 and they are still a pig to keep clean. Exhaust tips get really cruddy as well.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

ClioToby said:


> Nice work. Not sure if this is the first F10 youve done or if youll be seeing it again.
> 
> Wheels are a nightmare to maintain. Ive got the one I look after protected with C5 and they are still a pig to keep clean. Exhaust tips get really cruddy as well.


First F10 I have done and more than likely I will see it again but that depends on the owner and how long he keeps it...............:lol:

They are similar to the BMW 19" rims you can get for the 3 series and agree that they are a little tricky to maintain but at least they aren't multi-spoke............:doublesho


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

Thats very true!!

Ive got mine protected with C5 and they still collect a lot of iron and dust. I feel sorry for people who have an F10 and dont have their wheels protected.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

ClioToby said:


> Thats very true!!
> 
> Ive got mine protected with C5 and they still collect a lot of iron and dust. I feel sorry for people who have an F10 and dont have their wheels protected.


I think no matter what protection you put on there, the stopping and engine power will always generate iron fall out and dust.........


----------



## RobertUtley (Mar 15, 2012)

my currently lsp is fk1000p followed with topping up with zaino z8 which will see me through the winter and the sharpness from the fk and the added wetness from the z8 is a match made in heaven


----------

